# wood?



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I just wanted to know if any type of wood was safe for mice? 
For example if I wanted to collect some twigs/braches or peices of wood from the garden would they be okay to use for them to climb? if so how would I clean them so there germ free.
Or I was thinking about wood you can buy in petshops for lizards and snakes, are they okay?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Not all woods are safe, no. Apple wood and hazel are both safe, but cherry isn't. If you google it there should be some lists online of what you can use. To clean it up give it a good scrub in hot water and then leave it for a few days to dry out properly.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay thank you!!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Lizard and reptile wood is pretty well already cleaned, but most herp owners do give it a once over just to make certain. I pour boiling water over mine, give it a quick scrub and do it again, and I've had no problems... Geckos don't chew on the wood though, so there is that to consider.

If you can fit it in the microwave, you could always nuke it for ten seconds to de germ it. Just make sure its damp first, and don't do it for long, or you'll set fire to it and melt the microwave :3.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> don't do it for long, or you'll set fire to it and melt the microwave :3.


Is this speaking from experience Emma? :lol:


----------

